# Computer bootet nicht mehr. Startet sich immer wieder neu



## pauschpage (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem - und beschreibe es kurz:
Der Computer mit Windows XP bootet nicht mehr. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung, nur kurz ein schwarzer screen.
Danach gehts wieder von vorne los.

Ich wollte versuchen mit der XP CD das System zu reparieren, jedoch erscheint dieses "altes system reparieren" nicht.

Was kann ich noch tun?


----------



## Maxsoft (18. März 2008)

Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht wie es dazu gekommen ist, aber du könntest mit der Knoppix Live CD booten, deine Dateien sichern, dann XP neuinstallieren.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. März 2008)

Es handelt sich bei automatischen Neustarts um XPs Reaktion auf Bluescreens (schwere Fehler auf Hardwareebene). Du kannst einmal versuchen während des Hochfahrens die F8-Taste in Intervallen zu rücken um in das Auswahlmenü für den abgesicherten Modus zu kommen. Dort sollte sich der automatische Neustart deaktivieren lassen und du kannst den Grund für das Problem ausfindig machen. Je nachdem welchen Grund der Bluescreen hat kann man danach versuchen im abgesicherten Modus zu booten um den Treiber des Gerätes zu entfernen oder man muss vermutlich defekte Hardware austauschen.

Die Tatsache, dass die alte Installation nicht gefunden wird lässt einen eventuellen Festplattendefekt vermuten.


----------

